# postpartum hospital visit



## amrb136 (May 27, 2008)

Our provider was on call, sees patient over the weekend for postpartum care only.  We have never seen this patient prior. Can we bill and get paid for this?


----------



## cedwards (May 30, 2008)

Was your provider "on call" as the "covering" physician for the physician who billed the complete global package or who will be billing for postpartum care? If it was a "covering" situation I would have to say you would not be reimbursed for this visit.  If the visit was not on the basis of a covering physician you should be reimbursed for this visit.


----------

